# New rod, best thing since sliced bread



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

This was something new to me that I came across on-line but Friday I was in BPS in Spainish Fort and notice they had them in stock. Its a sakibi rod, the rod is designed so that line comes off the reel (baitcaster or spinning) and goes into the rod. When you reel in you actually reel the sakibi rig into the rod itself.

Guess what it works, no more sakibi bird nest,no fighting hooks, no pulling hooks from fingers or clothes. It cast well and like I said itreally does work. The only hang up is size 8 sakibi hooks is the largest that will fit in the rod.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

how much?


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

At BPS the rod was $69 one like the one in the picture with a cheap spinning reel was $79. I have found them online for $54, but shipping runs the price back up.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

..or you can make your own, lol:

http://www.plasticnavy.com/make-a-sabiki-rod.htm

I have a friend back in nc that made his own out of an old VHF antenna 

:letsdrink


----------



## pdog (Aug 22, 2008)

Ive got one too. I think they work great.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I like the store bought version better than the homemade. Something about pulling 4 fish up at a time with a rod composed of duct tape...there may be a better way using the handle of an old rod.

But thanks for the idea, I only wished I had invented it.


----------

